# Has anyone tried installing wheel hub motors on FWD auto?



## madskilz78 (Aug 8, 2012)

I am pondering installing electric wheel hub motors on the rear wheels of my front wheel drive car. Has anyone out there tried installing wheel hub motors on a car successfully? I have read numerous concerns about unsprung weight. Anyone care to weigh in on this? No pun intended...


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

madskilz78 said:


> I am pondering installing electric wheel hub motors on the rear wheels of my front wheel drive car. Has anyone out there tried installing wheel hub motors on a car successfully? I have read numerous concerns about unsprung weight. Anyone care to weigh in on this? No pun intended...


It's a moot point. There are no hub motors suitable for cars.


----------



## madskilz78 (Aug 8, 2012)

Mute point? What about:

www.proteanelectric.com


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

madskilz78 said:


> www.proteanelectric.com


Vaporware. Not suitable for cars in my opinion. Try to buy a couple.

All I see is the same stuff as they were saying 6 years ago as PML Flightlink. They went bankrupt. Ref: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PML_Flightlink


----------



## ricklearned (Mar 3, 2012)

madskilz78 said:


> Mute point? What about:
> 
> www.proteanelectric.com


You should trust Major to know what he is talking about.

If you want another opinion see a recent EVTV show where Jack Rickard talks about the tolerances necessary for a good hub motor. They are hard to achieve in a heavy vehicle. By heavy, I mean anything heavier than a motorcycle of bicycle.

If you still want to reinvent the wheel, go ahead and take one for the team. Then be sure you report back after 10,000 miles. Many of us would love to have a great wheel hub motor but I for one do not want to be at the bleeding edge of technology.


----------



## AussieRav4 (Jul 16, 2012)

I agree, 
after discussions on this topic I agree with playing it safe with a hub motor. 
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/15-car-hub-motor-799-52336.html

read what people say and be aware of the word "but". In my line of work its as soon as someone says "but" you listen. they [a hub motor] seem really good but they have other issues such as the points raised in the attached link.


----------

